# Praline Paste



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

Any suggestions with what ti do with a can of praline paste? It was hiding in the back of the dry goods shelf. I'm not a pastry chef but the only thing that comes to mind is Paris-brest, mixing the paste with creme patisserie and softened butter as the filling.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Use it between macarons as a filling or as a filling for cakes. Mix in a butter cream icing for flavour. Just some other suggestions.....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm not sure if the canned product is the same as we use in the shop. It will usually always have a separation of oil on top. It needs to be mixed very well before use. As for recipes, you can substitute in place of anything calling for peanut butter .Cookies, cakes, etc. We've tempered it down with egg whites and make meringues. It can be used like almond paste. Mix with a little fresh egg white and sugar to make a thick paste. Pipe out thin smiley faces and bake off for pastry bottoms . Take that bottom, pipe on some ganache, top with a little slice of fresh banana. chill and dip whole top in chocolate.

The best use for me is spread on a toasted baguette like nutella./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefshanes (Jun 19, 2016)

mmm, praline, sooo good!

some more praline suggestions:

Praline Bavaroise

Praline Chiboust

Crème Praline (similar to crème caramel, but without the caramel)

Crème Royale (uses he crème praline, which is then served with whipped cream mixed with some strawberries, and garnished with shaved chocolate)

Parisienne Ganache

Snowball Truffles (filled with Parisenne Ganache)

Nougat Icecream

Bombe Nelusko (first layer with Nougat Icecream)


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Pecan Pie

Toast a bag of salted pecans in skillet w/ butter. Throw in 6-8 squares of carmel candy stirring until melted. Off the heat stir in +/- 1-2 shots of heavy cream w/ 1 pkg gelatin bloomed in 1 teaspn. water. Let heat of skillet finish cooking until cooler. Heat up the can'o'paste so that it comes out easy. In a ceramic quiche pan which you have buttered to death, lay in 12 sheets of filo hitting each 3rd sheet w/ spray butter. Spread paste in the pan. Pour pecans into pan. Pan in refrigerator until set.

Cut ... plate ... serve.

_Expect to see this dish on my TV show._​


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Very interesting, iceman... Sounds yummy... But no cook the phylo? Raw??


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah well ... I guess there is that. 

Into the oven ... in-between spreading in the paste and adding the pecans ... for 20 minutes @ 350*. Then 20 more minutes after adding the pecans.


----------

